

Show HN: Graph of wikipedia articles semantic similarity (LSI, Python, d3.js) - lucamartinetti
http://similarityapi.appspot.com/graph/?title=cyborg
Small experiment of visualization of wikipedia articles as a graph using d3.js.&#60;p&#62;Articles with more traffic are bigger.
I computed the semantic similarity using LSI with python (gensim)
You have to scroll down/right a bit!&#60;p&#62;http://similarityapi.appspot.com/graph/?title=blade%20runner&#60;p&#62;There is also a JSON api:
http://similarityapi.appspot.com/api/v1/?limit=100&#38;title=blade%20runner&#60;p&#62;All feedback is appreciated:&#60;p&#62;@lucamartinetti
luca@luca.io
======
lucamartinetti
Small experiment of visualization of wikipedia articles as a graph using
d3.js.

Articles with more traffic are bigger. I computed the semantic similarity
using LSI with python (gensim) You have to scroll down/right a bit!

<http://similarityapi.appspot.com/graph/?title=blade%20runner>

There is also a JSON api:
[http://similarityapi.appspot.com/api/v1/?limit=100&title...](http://similarityapi.appspot.com/api/v1/?limit=100&title=blade%20runner)

All feedback is appreciated:

@lucamartinetti luca@luca.io

~~~
viscanti
The JSON api should degrade gracefully if results aren't found. I.E. There
should be a JSON message explaining that that item doesn't exist.

~~~
lucamartinetti
Right! It could use some input checking / normalization too. It expects the
title parameter to be lower case now.

------
Edootjuh
I've never liked these scrolling animations. You need too much precision to
see a part of the page clearly, while with normal scrolling it wouldn't matter
if the information you're reading is at the bottom or top of the screen.

------
stephengoodwin
Does the font size for a node represent it's similarity with the query page?

~~~
lucamartinetti
It represents the traffic of the article. Ten most related articles are
displayed for each expanded node. Articles with more inbound links are darker

------
lucian1900
Blank page in Chrome.

------
ssn
Down?

~~~
lucamartinetti
Not for me. You need a modern browser (chrome or firefox) and scroll a bit

